# Pentagon fördert Hacker



## Newsfeed (25 Mai 2009)

Mit Wettbewerben an Unis und Schulen wollen US-Regierung und Pentagon die Ausbildung von Sicherheitsexperten und Hackern verbessern.

Weiterlesen...


----------

